# frame of brood



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

was looking at some old pics from last spring when we were making splits. what a beautiful frame!!!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Disappointing. I can see at least a handful of cells not layed in. See: if you squint your eyes and look really hard at the corners . . . 

I'm just messing. Fantastic frame, fantastic queen!

What stock to you use?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

lol. run a carni/italian mix. a guess you would call it a mutt queen. but keep in mind that this frame came out of a single deep hive with 9 frames, not a double deep hive.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice! gives the true meaning of wood to wood.That for those of you who run wood.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice Greg. Those are the queens that make the BIG $$$.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Is that a pre-made wood frame with plastic foundation? 

Mann Lake?

Dadant?


Other?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

yes wood frame from Mann Lake with Rite Cell plastic foundation


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I forget if I asked you this before, but do you sell cells? Might be interested in 20.

mike


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Gregg,

That was going to be my original guess. 


Was at ML in Woodland today spending another small fortune on Syrup. 

One of the guys there gave me a couple of there "new" pre-made ones to check out, take home, beat , pound and attempt to tear apart.

Years back I bought some (pre-made) from them and needless to say the wood, cuts, and glue job were junk. I switched to Dadant as a result.

Looks like I might have to consider switching back. Good job Jack, Stewart, and the guys in the wood shop back in MN. Looks like they got the message that the old ones where not what we wanted. 

After getting those junky ones from ML (2006) I decided to buy some rubber stamps and mark every frame before we slammed them in. Not only do all new frames now have our brand on them they are also marked with the manufacturer name and the year we put them in. 

I wanted to be able to track frame age as well as how the bees did on different competing products. Lord willing I won't be kicking myself about to many bad purchases 10 years down the line. 

For years I have told people that I thought ML's business model was to beat the competitors on price point. With the new frame quality and the ensuing recent price increases on them if think they may be switching from the Datsun to the Acura market with some of their products. Can't wait to "drive" a pile of them when split time comes in 2.5 months.

Great photo.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Generally, I try to avoid ML. Just me. I can almost always find it somewhere else for cheaper, and the increase in price isn't necessarily an increase in quality. Most of my ML stuff is falling apart after 4 years, but my 6 year old BM stuff is going strong.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Special k

FYI. The new ones are not like the old ones at all. The fit, feel and strength on the new ones I held are much better than their past ones. Nothing like the fine furniture that NC is known to make but good enough for this beek. 

Does BM make there own frames or are they sourced through Dadant or another company? 

Guess you could say I'm t: now except to the ? as to whether a good frame will make a queen lay like Gregs photo. Wish it was that easy. Kudos to Greg and family if they can get them laying like this.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know if BM outsources their frames. I guess giving them a call would clarify it. When I ordered frames years back they looked different than ML, but I don't know.

I now get my frames from Miller Bee Supply. Much cheaper (by like 20-30% or something). They arn't quite as good as the BM frames (from what I remember), but good enough. Put some wood glue and enough nails and they keep just fine.

A little bit further off topic. Sorry.


----------



## gstephan1981 (Dec 21, 2009)

FYI - ML now offers inkjet printing on frames, in order for the beekeep to identify his/her frames.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

At what cost?


----------

